# What do You Expect Biden to do in Four Years?



## steppenwolf

what do you want Biden to do and what did he say he will do?

i dont think he knows what hes doing at all and seems senile

no trump vs biden ,just what do you think he will do in 4 years?


----------



## Wino

I hope he prosecutes Trump to the fullest and returns the nation to it's senses. On Biden's worse senile day, he's x10000 better than Trump. I think in four years he will step aside, and we can only hope we never elect another person in the mold of DJT.


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> what do you want Biden to do and what did he say he will do?
> 
> i dont think he knows what hes doing at all and seems senile
> 
> no trump vs biden ,just what do you think he will do in 4 years?


As wino pointed out, and because of Trump's current intense attempt to overthrow the Constitution, both Federal and State Judicial should prosecute him to the fullest extent of the law.
Trump has become an obvious destructive and vindictive enemy of the state and our way of life.

What should Biden be doing?
Repairing a fractured society.
Bringing law back into the court system.
Embracing pragmatism and rejecting the draconian objectivity of fascist absolutism.
Bringing moral and ethical values back into the government.

The issue is, of course, can he?
Given such a large percentage of our society embraces and approves the imagery of Trumpism, I think our society will remain broken through out the coming decade.

Too many people do NOT want to see correction with what needs fixing/attention, they want to destroy and rebuild to their specs.
(Steve Bannon and Nationalism---->MAGA)


----------



## Cookiegal

I've changed the title of this thread because there is no "if" involved. It's a done deal.


----------



## Johnny b

* China to leapfrog U.S. as world's biggest economy by 2028: think tank *
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/china-leapfrog-u-worlds-biggest-011856878.html



> China will overtake the United States to become the world's biggest economy in 2028, five years earlier than previously estimated due to the contrasting recoveries of the two countries from the COVID-19 pandemic, a think tank said.
> ...........
> "The COVID-19 pandemic and corresponding economic fallout have certainly tipped this rivalry in China's favour."


As Trump castigates China for Covid-19, his denials of the disease have helped China economically.
And of course, his medical recommendations and voodoo witchdoctor advisor left a lot to be desired (  )

Biden is going to need a lot of co-operation in an attempt to repair the damage done by Trump and his followers.
Observing recent news, I'm doubtful that will happen to any great extent 

I've mentioned before, we've become 3rd worlders.
The above is but one example of the consequences.


----------



## bartino11

Unite people at least a bit


----------



## steppenwolf

Johnny b said:


> * China to leapfrog U.S. as world's biggest economy by 2028: think tank *
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/china-leapfrog-u-worlds-biggest-011856878.html
> 
> As Trump castigates China for Covid-19, his denials of the disease have helped China economically.
> And of course, his medical recommendations and voodoo witchdoctor advisor left a lot to be desired (  )
> 
> Biden is going to need a lot of co-operation in an attempt to repair the damage done by Trump and his followers.
> Observing recent news, I'm doubtful that will happen to any great extent
> 
> I've mentioned before, we've become 3rd worlders.
> The above is but one example of the consequences.


 blame democrats and bush for that


----------



## steppenwolf

"trump playing 4 d chess"?


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> blame democrats and bush for that


You do realize that when you make such silly statements, few will take you seriously on your other bizarre claims?

The trade war was only Trump's doing.

edit:


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> [edit:irrelevant content removed  ]
> 
> "trump playing 4 d chess"?


I quit listening when the there was mention of an inauguration on the '29th'.

LOL!

Youtube 

The only tune Trump is going to carry is a high pitched wimpy crying whine as multiple prosecutors and courts take him to task for a life of crime.

A 'taste ' of the future:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...8890f2-50f8-11eb-bda4-615aaefd0555_story.html


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> ............................


Youtube nonsense 

I couldn't resist doing searches on the participants in the above video.
Lots of laughs.

Steele seems a prolific character but when I search out the history of the 'US Marine Corps intelligence Activity', I don't find his name listed ( edit: other than an analyst on a pdf document ).

But Simon Parkes is a real find lol!
Why anyone that's serious about anything would interview him about anything other than nutjob conspiracies is beyond me.

* Crazy Hopes *
https://www.chroniclesmagazine.org/blog/crazy-hopes/



> Parkes has told disappointed Trump supporters that he is in direct contact with "Q," the shadowy figure supposedly leading a pro-Trump conspiracy to unseat corrupt and evil forces in Washington, D.C., and that there will be a great counter-revolution and legal disclosure in the next few days that will end with Trump being installed for a second term as president.


Wow, that's pretty bold!

And it gets better lol.



> Prior to the events of last week, Parkes was known (to the extent he was known at all) as a former British Labor Party city councilman for Whitby who claimed that he is the adopted child of a 9-foot-tall green space alien and that he fathered an alien baby named "Zarka." He ran some kind of New Age website called Connecting Consciousness, which appears to have been taken down in the last 24 hours, as well as a YouTube channel.


* Labour councillor's 'real' mother was a 9ft green alien  *
https://www.theguardian.com/uk/the-...7/whitby-councillor-alien-mother-simon-parkes


> He says that he was adopted as a baby by a 9ft tall, green alien which explained that she was his 'real, more important' mother. Later, when he was 11, she took him on board her spacecraft and a deal was struck about contact between the two worlds.


Is this what Steele refers to as 'Open Source Intel'?
Good lord, it's hard to even make that crap up.

The other guy in the video I didn't even bother with.

steppinwolf.......thanks for the humor


----------



## steppenwolf

*Paul Harvey: WE THE PEOPLE*

no more real elections now i guess


----------



## Johnny b

Hey steppenwolf 

Are you aware Mr. Harvey died before Trump even thought about becoming a US President, let alone a 'President for life'?

( and no, I didn't watch that video either  )


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> ..................
> 
> no more real elections now i guess




Hey steppenwolf, have you heard the latest from whinny Tucker Carlson?

* Tucker Carlson baselessly claims Democrats using troops as 'political weapon' *
https://news.yahoo.com/tucker-carlson-baselessly-claims-democrats-145434442.html

He seems pretty upset with the removal of Trump, also 
Probably also letdown from the seditionist/insurrectionist failure on the 6th  lol!


----------



## Wino

Off to a good start - XL Pipe Line gone; rejoin Paris Enviro Agreement; Trump is gone; DACA ; ACA back on track unless SCOTUS throws a hook. Trump has to be green with envy over Biden's Inaugural entertainment line up A-Listers in lieu of Ted Nugent and Vanilla Ice washed up Z-List. Nice to see class back in the White House.


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> .......................... Nice to see class back in the White House.


Yes it is.......:up:


----------



## ohhiitslevi

A bit more predictable behaviour and not spontaneous decisions based on personal experiences.


----------



## Johnny b

A little bit? 

The difference between night and day, imo. lol.

Trump had no class.
A really horrific example of an over indulgent entitled human being.

Just a brief search using the terms 'Trump + Roy Cohn' is enough to predict what a plague he was going to become to humanity.


----------



## Tabvla

Bring sanity back to the most influential, most important and most respected office in the world.

T.


----------



## Wino

Tabvla said:


> Bring sanity back to the *most influential, most important and most respected office in the world.*
> 
> T.


That ship has sailed. Biden would have to work miracles to repair the damage done in the last 4 years and those qualities must be re-earned. Any inkling Trump or his brand of politics may possibly return will keep our allies leery we may do it again.


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> That ship has sailed. Biden would have to work miracles to repair the damage done in the last 4 years and those qualities must be re-earned. Any inkling Trump or his brand of politics may possibly return will keep our allies leery we may do it again.


Agree.
Unfortunately.

Survival mode is the new agenda as Biden et al rebuild our society due to the damage promoted by the Trump administration.
Foreign governments will likely be uneasy over the massive support of those Trump administration policies for many decades.
Fascism didn't die in the US because Trump lost an election. It's still embraced by a large segment of our population. Not a majority, but influential none the less.


----------



## Johnny b

Biden brings a change for the better and the majority of TV news watchers want to hear about it.....
Let the whining begin ............ (  )

* CNN moves to No. 1, Fox drops in post-election ratings shakeup: Will it last? *
https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...-cable-news-network-post-election/6666017002/



> From Election Day (Nov. 3) through Inauguration Day (Jan. 20), when Democrat Joe Biden was sworn in to succeed Trump as president, CNN was the most-watched cable news network in both total viewers (1.8 million) and those 25-to-54 (501,000), the key news demographic, according to Nielsen ratings.
> 
> Fox dropped to third (1.5 million) across the day, trailing MSNBC (1.6 million), although it narrowly leads MSNBC (283,000 to 278,000) among viewers ages 25 to 54.


----------



## Johnny b




----------



## steppenwolf

That figures you didn't watch it


----------



## valis

steppenwolf said:


> That figures you didn't watch it


Again....post proof or retract the statement.

Getting sick of saying this....please remember that spurious claims can get you banned. I am all for lively debate but accusations such as this are non sequiter at best.

thanks,

v


----------



## Johnny b

steppenwolf said:


> That figures you didn't watch it


LOL!
I suspect it went over your head


----------



## Couriant

Johnny b said:


> LOL!
> I suspect it went over your head


I have no clue what he meant by you didn't watch it... but no matter, there will be no more random cringworthy posts...


----------



## valis

Yup. They got bounced. Rightfully so IMO.


----------



## Cookiegal

Since steppenwolf started this thread I would appreciate hearing from the other partcipants as to whether or not there was any reason to leave it open or if it should be closed.


----------



## Johnny b

IMO, it wouldn't hurt to let this one stay open for a while.
There is a lot of potential variance between what is desired and what is practical, plus, add in the changeable political/economic positions within both parties, and there might be a lot to discuss.


----------



## Cookiegal

That's fine with me Johnny.


----------



## Johnny b

It's been over a week since the last post in this thread and this one seems a doozie to me.

Expectations of what a new President has to address/face the mentality of the extreme right wing of the GOP which now seems a majority of that political party.

The law is no longer a concern nor a goal of many GOP politicians as seen by the many examples of Senators being censored with threats of impeachment for adhering to law.

Yes, there is alot of hypocrisy in both political parties, but this is probably one of the worst examples in the GOP.

* Sen. Pat Toomey faces censure over impeachment vote: 'We did not send him there to do the right thing' *
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...impeachment-vote-republican-party/6759842002/



> One Republican official in Pennsylvania said Toomey was not sent to Congress "to do the right thing." Washington County Republican Chair Dave Ball ripped on Toomey for justifying his vote to convict Trump on the charge of inciting the violent Jan. 6 riot at the United States Capitol.
> 
> "We did not send him there to vote his conscience. We did not send him there to do the right thing or whatever he said he was doing. We sent him there to represent us, and we feel very strongly that he did not represent us,"


It may seem a small point, but Toomey is a Senator, not a Representative.
Conceptually, the role is filled by men of wisdom,
the House of Representatives being responsible for the role of representing the citizen.

A Senator is essentially an overseer making decisions from points of ethics and morality.

Ideally, that is.

But the issue now......elements of the GOP are demanding a loyalty from Senators that observes only party lines.

In doing so, elements of the GOP have become enemies of the Republic while claiming otherwise.
Much like the Romans.
Power and corruption attempted to rule.
And now it seems popular, again.

That is what Biden faces.
Good luck, Joe. You're going to need it!


----------



## Johnny b

Interesting question:


> *What do You Expect Biden to do in Four Years?*


With a lot of issues facing him and opposition active, to say the least, he does seem to be addressing the needs of the citizen and corrections within the Federal government.

I'm doubtful he'll do a 'Ted Cruz'.

* Ted Cruz spotted boarding flight to Cancun amid Texas power outage *
https://news.yahoo.com/ted-cruz-spotted-boarding-flight-140152146.html

For all you extremist rightwingers, Cancun is not only in a warmer climate, it's in a foreign country.










Yahoo News:


> The state of Texas is under a state of emergency. An unprecedented winter weather storm has left millions in the dark as bitter cold and ice have caused power outages and treacherous road conditions during a deadly coronavirus pandemic that already has its citizenry afraid and isolated.


Ahhhh......the perks of being an extremist rightwing Senator.

I wonder what sophistry he'll use to debate his way out of that?


----------



## Couriant

Johnny b said:


> Interesting question:
> 
> With a lot of issues facing him and opposition active, to say the least, he does seem to be addressing the needs of the citizen and corrections within the Federal government.
> 
> I'm doubtful he'll do a 'Ted Cruz'.
> 
> * Ted Cruz spotted boarding flight to Cancun amid Texas power outage *
> https://news.yahoo.com/ted-cruz-spotted-boarding-flight-140152146.html
> 
> For all you extremist rightwingers, Cancun is not only in a warmer climate, it's in a foreign country.
> 
> View attachment 285422
> 
> 
> Yahoo News:
> 
> Ahhhh......the perks of being an extremist rightwing Senator.
> 
> I wonder what sophistry he'll use to debate his way out of that?


I thought MX was not allowing travel unless it's essential? AZ is colder than normal, but not freezing its danglies off. Just visit either side of TX and they should be fine.


----------



## Wino

I'll come back to this once the crisis is over down here. Been a hell of a week in South Central Texas and for most of the state as well as others. I've relocated to another house due to no power. It returned last night and still on today, but has been so intermittent not ready to return to house except for today to check things out and get caught up on line and emails.


----------



## valis

Wino said:


> I'll come back to this once the crisis is over down here. Been a hell of a week in South Central Texas and for most of the state as well as others. I've relocated to another house due to no power. It returned last night and still on today, but has been so intermittent not ready to return to house except for today to check things out and get caught up on line and emails.


stay safe man....started a thread in randumb about ERCOT and the issues we are having down here.....regardless to say glad to see you are safe.


----------



## Cookiegal

@Wino,

Sorry to hear you are affected by that as well and I hope you and your house get through it unscathed.


----------



## Chawbacon

How are you doing out there Wino?

I hope you are able to stay safe and warm.


----------



## Chawbacon

Johnny b said:


> The law is no longer a concern nor a goal of many GOP politicians as seen by the many examples of Senators being censored with threats of impeachment for adhering to law.


Again... Please read for comprehension. 

Let us look closely at the full quote:

"We did not send him there to vote his conscience. We did not send him there to do the right thing or whatever he said he was doing. We sent him there to represent us, and we feel very strongly that he did not represent us,"

This was obviously an example of individuals being frustrated with the Senator voting to proceed with an Impeachment Trial based upon a debunked Conspiracy Theory that former President Trump incited an insurrection. The aggravation was over the perception that the Senator did NOT follow the law.

This is just another example of Liberal Entertainment Media (Not News - because they cannot be honest when it comes to covering Conservative views) taking statements completely out-of-context at every opportunity when a Conservative politician makes a public statement.


----------



## Johnny b

Chawbacon said:


> Again... Please read for comprehension.
> 
> Let us look closely at the full quote:
> 
> "We did not send him there to vote his conscience. We did not send him there to do the right thing or whatever he said he was doing. We sent him there to represent us, and we feel very strongly that he did not represent us,"
> 
> This was obviously an example of individuals being frustrated with the Senator voting to proceed with an Impeachment Trial based upon a debunked Conspiracy Theory that former President Trump incited an insurrection. The aggravation was over the perception that the Senator did NOT follow the law.
> 
> This is just another example of Liberal Entertainment Media (Not News - because they cannot be honest when it comes to covering Conservative views) taking statements completely out-of-context at every opportunity when a Conservative politician makes a public statement.





> Again... Please read for comprehension.


All I see in your post is an incoherent response that avoids the issue.



> "We did not send him there to vote his conscience. We did not send him there to do the right thing or whatever he said he was doing. We sent him there to represent us, and we feel very strongly that he did not represent us,"
> 
> This was obviously an example of individuals being frustrated with the Senator voting to proceed with an Impeachment Trial based upon a debunked Conspiracy Theory that former President Trump incited an insurrection.


Again, Senators are not chosen as Representatives of the citizenry. That's a different element of Congress.
Secondly, you misrepresent the context.
'He' was Dave Ball, speaking as the Washington County Republican Chair in Pennsylvania.
Context: the 'we' is the Republican Party, not the citizens of Pennsylvania as an entity.

You either have issues with reading comprehension, or it's intentional.
Either way, your sophistry sucks 

Of course you are infuriated.
Just another example of exposing Trump for what he obviously is....a malevolent opportunist that appeals to the populist mentality.

Which strongly resembles:










meh!


----------



## Chawbacon

Johnny b said:


> Again, Senators are not chosen as Representatives of the citizenry. That's a different element of Congress.


Johnny, you are getting too wrapped around the axle over the word "represent," unless your are having even more reading comprehension challenges.

In the original quote Mr. Ball does not claim that the Senator was Representative. He indicated that Senator was supposed to represent the people who elected him to be a Senator from the state.

Grab a scotch on the rocks and mull it over... it will come to you. 



Johnny b said:


> Secondly, you misrepresent the context.
> 'He' was Dave Ball, speaking as the Washington County Republican Chair in Pennsylvania.
> Context: the 'we' is the Republican Party, not the citizens of Pennsylvania as an entity.


My apologies. I did not deliberately misrepresent the context; however, I could have better stated the individuals involved. This was actually the Washington County Republican Chair in Pennsylvania speaking on behalf of many more elected Republicans and the majority of the millions of constituents that they represent.


----------



## Johnny b

Chawbacon said:


> Johnny, you are getting too wrapped around the axle over the word "represent," unless your are having even more reading comprehension challenges.
> 
> In the original quote Mr. Ball does not claim that the Senator was Representative. He indicated that Senator was supposed to represent the people who elected him to be a Senator from the state.
> 
> Grab a scotch on the rocks and mull it over... it will come to you.
> 
> My apologies. I did not deliberately misrepresent the context; however, I could have better stated the individuals involved. This was actually the Washington County Republican Chair in Pennsylvania speaking on behalf of many more elected Republicans and the majority of the millions of constituents that they represent.





> In the original quote Mr. Ball does not claim that the Senator was Representative.


Is it sophistry day already? 

When politicians speak, they speak as politicians and holders of an office.
That's what got Trump in trouble so often 



> He indicated that Senator was supposed to represent the people who elected him to be a Senator from the state.


You just made that up.
And as I posted elsewhere, conceptually, Senators are elected for their wisdom.
Elections provide the voter with choices of 'wisdom'.
Currently, Republican wisdom, with the exception of a minority, adheres to a policy of acceptable sedition and insurrection.
As a politician, it's rather obvious Mr. Ball approves of that activity.
And apparently, you too.



> In the original quote Mr. Ball does not claim that the Senator was Representative.


Indeed. A point he can not dispute.



> Grab a scotch on the rocks and mull it over... it will come to you.


lol!
Since you are the ( relative ) new guy on the block, you probably don't know how funny that was and I can think of a couple of members from the 'old days' that will get a chuckle out of reading this 
I don't drink, consume or in any way imbibe in alcoholic beverages. 
It's a thing with me, I'm simply not interested.

So here it is.
I don't see the world through an alcoholic daze/haze you need to experience reality.

I see reality very clearly 



> My apologies.


hmmmmm.......



> I could have better stated the individuals involved. This was actually the Washington County Republican Chair in Pennsylvania speaking on behalf of many more elected Republicans and the majority of the millions of constituents that they represent.


That was interesting.
You just acknowledged that accepting sedition and insurrection was justifiable.
The issue is about 'the right thing'. Law and justice.

About that scotch.......it doesn't seem to be empowering your brain cells as much as you expect


----------



## Wino

Well it working fine in Texas - Ted Cruz & John Cornyn represent those republicans dumb enough to elect them and the people that didn't vote for them are left unrepresented. Kinda like when Trump was prez - he only supported those citizens that supported him and everyone else could go to hell. That my fine friend is NOT the way it's supposed to work. Sycophant !!


----------



## Chawbacon

Johnny b said:


> lol!
> Since you are the ( relative ) new guy on the block, you probably don't know how funny that was and I can think of a couple of members from the 'old days' that will get a chuckle out of reading this
> I don't drink, consume or in any way imbibe in alcoholic beverages.
> It's a thing with me, I'm simply not interested.


My apologies if my comment was out of line on a personal level Johnny.
I avoid Scotch for medical reasons myself. Although, I will admit that I do consume adult beverages (from a very selective choice range) on rare occasions. 


Johnny b said:


> That was interesting.
> You just acknowledged that accepting sedition and insurrection was justifiable.
> The issue is about 'the right thing'. Law and justice.


Negative Ghost Rider. That is a crash and burn argument.


----------



## Johnny b

Chawbacon said:


> ........
> 
> Negative Ghost Rider. That is a crash and burn argument.


Interpretation: you have no rebuttal lol!


----------



## Chawbacon

Johnny b said:


> Interpretation: you have no rebuttal lol!


Thankfully, you are not paid to be my interpreter, or I would have to fire you for ineptitude.


----------



## Johnny b

Chawbacon said:


> Thankfully, you are not paid to be my interpreter, or I would have to fire you for ineptitude.


Catchy. Still see no rebuttal.


----------



## Johnny b

With all that's happening in Afghanistan at the moment, time to address the title of this thread.

*" What do You Expect Biden to do in Four Years?  "*

There is a lot of chatter on the news circuits placing the blame for the ongoing tragedy on Biden.
He's certainly responsible for his actions, but not for the situation he inherited from decades of interventionist mentalities that now rally against him.

From Cato:
It's a good read. I suggest reading all of the article.

https://www.cato.org/commentary/why-afghanistan-abruptly-collapsed

 
Ted Galen Carpenter
* Why Afghanistan Abruptly Collapsed *



> Being an advocate of promiscuous U.S. military interventions apparently means never having to say you're sorry, no matter how obvious and severe the blunders.
> ..............
> Interventionists are the people responsible for the chaos in Afghanistan and its probable outcome.
> ...............
> Interventionists need to accept the reality that members of the realism and restraint camp have long known: the United States cannot possibly correct even a modest percentage of the national tragedies and cases of egregious misgovernance in the world. It is a fool's errand even to make the attempt.
> ..................
> But continuing to risk the lives of U.S. troops and pour billions of taxpayer dollars down the drain for decades to come in the forlorn hope that we can transform Afghanistan into a viable Western‐style democracy is neither a realistic nor a moral option. Vietnam and Afghanistan (along with Iraq, Libya, Syria, and several other countries) are places in which U.S. meddling has made matters worse rather than better.


This stood out:


> Interventionists need to acknowledge their guilt, and current policymakers must focus U.S. foreign policy on defending the vital interests of the American people, not on trying to remake foreign societies.


From the neo-con Pax-Americana mentality to the barking mad dog extremists of the Trumplican party.......I think the future of the US is looking pretty desperate and it's not Biden's fault 
But he will be judged on how he addresses it.
And so will those that undermine his authority in a grab for political power.


----------



## Tabvla

Johnny b said:


> With all that's happening in Afghanistan at the moment, time to address the title of this thread........


What do I expect from JB...? A return to sanity, honesty and the pursuit of fairness.

My message to JB....

1. Fairness. Treat others, both locally and internationally, with the same measure of fairness that you would like others to show to you.

2. Honesty. Be honest, tell the truth, even if it hurts, even if it shows that you are wrong. We can forgive mistakes (we all make them) but we cannot forgive deceit, lies and the assumption that we are naïve idiots.

3. Sanity. Before you say anything, make sure that what you are saying is factual in the real world in which the majority of us live and not something which lives only in the make-believe world of the crackpots.

T.


----------



## Johnny b

Tabvla said:


> What do I expect from JB...? A return to sanity, honesty and the pursuit of fairness.
> 
> My message to JB....
> 
> 1. Fairness. Treat others, both locally and internationally, with the same measure of fairness that you would like others to show to you.
> 
> 2. Honesty. Be honest, tell the truth, even if it hurts, even if it shows that you are wrong. We can forgive mistakes (we all make them) but we cannot forgive deceit, lies and the assumption that we are naïve idiots.
> 
> 3. Sanity. Before you say anything, make sure that what you are saying is factual in the real world in which the majority of us live and not something which lives only in the make-believe world of the crackpots.
> 
> T.


All good goals and I think that's what Biden will attempt.

But, the question is, what will he do in 4 years.
As in 'what can Biden accomplish in 4 years'.

It's not looking good, T.
There is a tremendous effort from the supporters of Trumpism to derail Biden's administration and what is accomplishable becomes questionable because of their efforts.

So it's more of an issue of what Biden can do under the circumstances. And those circumstances were inherited from several decades of Presidential Administrations constantly adding problems and passing on previous ones.



> 1. Fairness. Treat others, both locally and internationally, with the same measure of fairness that you would like others to show to you.


Let me guess, you're new to politics 



> 2. Honesty. Be honest, tell the truth, even if it hurts, even if it shows that you are wrong. We can forgive mistakes (we all make them) but we cannot forgive deceit, lies and the assumption that we are naïve idiots.


You do realize that for 4 years under Trump, his believers claimed alternate facts, and Truth was fake news? And they seem to have become even more disturbed with the Covid pandemic.
How do you suggest they be convinced of reality when their existence revolves around lies and denial of truth? How can they be convinced to believe real facts and truths?



> 3. Sanity. Before you say anything, make sure that what you are saying is factual in the real world in which the majority of us live and not something which lives only in the make-believe world of the crackpots.


Sure...but....by what means can the crackpots ( Trumplicans ) be convinced the truth is being presented? They're crackpots, after all. lol!
And their numbers are not insignificant.

I wouldn't want Biden's job, no matter what the salary was.


----------



## Skivvywaver

10,000 American civilians are stranded in Afghanistan. I think the first order of business would be to evacuate them BEFORE withdrawal of the military. I do not care one bit about Afghanistan. It is a place where empires go to die. Leaving Black Hawk helicopters, drones, and a cache of other weapons isn't a very smart move. The Afghan military was a joke and we all should know that. Blow up the weapons if you can't take them with you. 

Regardless of where you stand, leaving Americans and American weapons in Afghanistan is a very, very stupid move. Way to go dementia Joe. I wonder how long it will take before some of the weapons left behind are used against the US?


----------



## Johnny b

Skivvywaver said:


> ..............I think the first order of business would be to evacuate them BEFORE withdrawal of the military........................
> 
> Regardless of where you stand, leaving Americans and American weapons in Afghanistan is a very, very stupid move. .....................


Agreed.
It's been a 20 year long war. There never were going to be handshakes and waves goodbye as US forces left.
And there should have been standing orders to destroy weapons abandoned.

The lessons were learned and forgotten, when US forces cleared out of Vietnam.
History repeating itself.


----------



## Wino

We're actually getting out is the good news. It would make no difference whom was prez, - it was a predictable fiasco whether it had been 10 years ago or now. We should have left one day after OBL/UBL was killed in Pakistan 10 years ago. One cannot nation build a country that doesn't want it - or at least not OUR version. As an ed: I'm just happy it wasn't done under the past clown - if you think Joe did bad, you'd love the chaos of DJT.


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> .............................if you think Joe did bad, you'd love the chaos of DJT.


IMO, the two aren't very comparable, but it definitely looks like Biden now has a serious credibility problem with Afghanistan. 
He and his advisors based decisions on bad intel.
No backup/contingency plans.
Our allies, especially the Brits, are upset at being ignored.

If the buck stops at his desk as he's said, he need to own the problem and solve it without publically passing out blame.

All that ugly imagery is occurring while a Congressional election ramps up.
IMO, Biden's failure emboldens and strengthens the future of rightwing extremism.
Aside from the humanitarian tragedy, Biden and his advisors should have anticipated that failure would return power to fascist elements in Congress......and be doubly cautious.

The lessons of History were ignored.


----------



## Brigham

I have watched the US politics with little interest. I thought that Biden was a half wit, having heard him speaking. I have just found out that he used to suffer from a stammer. Rembering King George VI who also had a stammer, and his speeches made him sound peculier, I will listen to Biden more attentively. Mind you I do think that the way he dealt with Afghanistan was a bit of a balls up.


----------



## RT

Weird thing...
I tied a yellow ribbon on my computer chair in honor of support to our troops when the War started.
Vowed not to remove till it was all over.
Unfortunately it remains there but is disintegrating there, just like the state of affairs in the world


----------



## Johnny b

I didn't expect this.

* Pennsylvania Republican Toomey requests copy of Biden currency-comptroller nominee's Moscow State thesis on Marx *
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/s...thesis-on-karl-marx-11633530728?siteid=yhoof2



> Biden has faced a challenge in identifying a nominee to lead the OCC, the regulator that oversees nationally chartered banks, who is satisfactory to both the conservative and liberal wings of the Democratic Party. Progressives reportedly thwarted the nomination of Michael Barr, an Obama Treasury Department veteran, calling him too friendly toward large banks. But Omarova's nomination is no less controversial due to a perception that she's hostile to the banking industry.


All it does is question Biden's ability to address issues as a moderate.
I'm even more surprised Chawbacon hasn't posted a comment about it.


----------



## Wino

Omarova's thesis on Marx about as relevant as some one's thesis on "the libido of drunken field mice"! If she's hostile to banking industry, she gets my vote over those blood sucking leeches.


----------



## Johnny b

I don't think your vote will be enough 

Tying Biden to Marxism is not a vote getter.
All it does is savage him.... and the moderate Democrat's chances in the coming Congressional election.

Biden either got poor advice, bad vetting, or is conceding to the radical end of his party.

The imagery the right wing will push will be the same for all three......why vote for a Marxist?
With the resurgence of support for Trump, that's a scenario Biden should have avoided.

If he's a moderate, he should be picking the reasonable. Those most acceptable to both political parties. Biden got the vote in 2020, but his influence as President will end if the far right takes back Congress in 2022.
Biden may have just handed it to them even if she's rejected, which is expected.


----------



## Johnny b

Just a long forgotten followup on Omarova's nomination.
Withdrawn last December.

https://www.npr.org/2021/12/07/1062...-regulator-withdraws-after-ugly-nomination-fi

imo, it was best for Biden.


----------

